# Cleaning vivarium wood and branches?



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Hey guys

So I've just got my first beardie. It's a female and shes about 3 years old really nice but seemed pretty stressed on the way home. Couldn't wait to get her in the vivarium.

I was just wondering if there was a way to clean the logs and branches or if you need to? Im planning on cleaning the whole thing out tomorrow and they also smell a bit funky. Should i just leave them how they are? I guess its the substrate that causes the most smell but not sure what to do.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Also the setup is slightly different from what I was expecting. He said he uses the ceramic heat bulb for the basking spot instead of a basking light. Obviously has the uv strip bulb along the back. He said it was an arcadia. And it does have the fitting for a basking bulb. The ceramic is attached to a pulse thermostat which was set to like 30. It was about 9.00pm when I got her so I had the lights and heat on for about 45 mins then turned it all off. she just went straight to sleep. Im just concerned that the cool spot isnt cool enough for her during the day. Should I invest in a dimming thermostat for the basking bulb?


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Also sorry for all the questions but the lights have been on for about 45 mins and she still hasn't moved from under the log. Is this normal I would think she would want to be straight in the basking spot


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi glad you got yourself a beardy. With the hiding under the log rather than going to the basking spot really don't be concerned with that, she's Likely to do a lot of hiding for the next week or so due to being moved and all the new scary smells and strange people(bare in mind she's tiny compared to you) With the ceramic instead of basking bulb again don't worry about that as a ceramic does the same job as the bulb but is just a different (I think better) form of heating. The UV strip light will want changing asap to a new one as you can't be 100% sure how old it is. With the cleaning of the logs I jet-wash mine and let them dry in the sun but if you don't have a jet-wash just soak them in the bath and scrub them. With temp of the top of my head I can't remember what beardys need but I believe it's higher than a lot of lizards, I'm sure someone with a beardy will be along to help with that soon. Enjoy your beardy though as they really are great lizards.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. You prefer the ceramic heat lamps do you? I thought they also need the UV from the basking lamp as well but might just try the ceramic out for a while see how it goes. I love her already haha she's come out now but not doing an awful lot. I've put some greens in with some veg as well but she hasn't touched it yet. Does it take long for the logs to dry out go no jet wash so will be soaking in the bath. Quite sunny today tho. I think it will take a while to get the temps spot on for her


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

The basking lamp is a heat spot not for uv, the uv comes from the long tube light.


----------



## wardy940 (May 23, 2015)

Ah ok. Well today I've just had the basking lamp on and put the thermostat at like 23 incase it goes below and the ceramic kicks in but not needed it. My dual thermometer says 35 in basking spot and 23 in the cool side. Although when I adjust the thermostat it doesnt turn the ceramic on till it goes up to about 30 and the sensor is in the cool area so should be about 25 when it kicks in shouldn't it?


----------

